# BACONFEST 2013



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2013)

I decided to pick up a case of bellies, and make some belly bacon

Cost $1.94/lb for skin on bellies at Restaurant Depot

5 slabs total, weighing about 60#

I cured and smoked 35# total = 3 slabs

Thanks for looking!

Todd

One of the slabs....Skin on bellies....Very Meaty!!!













DSCF5882.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013





   













DSCF5883.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






Skin was trimmed.  Only 10% of the weight was actually skin

This was saved for a later project...Lucky Dog!













DSCF5885.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






Slabs were cut into pieces small enough to fit into 1 gallon zip bags













DSCF5909.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013


















DSCF5904.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






Country Brown Cure, Kosher Salt, Sugar and Spices













DSCF5908.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013


















DSCF5903.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






Each was coated in a mix of cure, salt, sugar and spices













DSCF5901.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






35# total bellies resting for 8 days in cure













DSCF5911.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






Because of limited space in my smoker, I had to smoke in 2 batches

Here are the slabs after 8 days in cure

Forming the pellicle with a fan













DSCF5985.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






AMNPS smoking with a mix of Pitmaster and Apple Pellets













DSCF5992.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






11+ hours in the smoker at 100°....AMNPS is just running out of smoke!!













DSCF5949.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013





    













DSCF5956.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






Slabs going into the smoker....(2) peppered Bacon Slabs on the right













DSCF5993.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013


















DSCF5995.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






Smokey Enough For You?













DSCF5994.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013






And....The Money Shots!!!!!













DSCF5984.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks real good, Todd.




~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking good!

  Craig


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 27, 2013)

Pitmaster and apple pellets!

It's fun to know what flavors of wood Mr. Amazen chooses to use.  Gorgeous looking bacon and smoke color!  Some happy bacon eaters in your house, for sure.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!

Apple is by far my favorite wood for bacon and cheese

Hickory is a little strong for the kids

I've also used Pecan, and it throws some really nice color

The combination had nice color and great smokey flavor

In warmer weather, I would not use any heat whatsoever

Since the ambient temp was below freezing, I decided to set my MES to 100° for the entire smoke

I really like the results

TJ


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2013)

That looks awesome Todd. I need to make some bacon but I checked a local place and they wanted 3 bucks a lb for bellies and I refuse to pay that


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 27, 2013)

Bacon looks like it has a very nice color.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks wonderful Todd!

Bacon is the bomb!

Kat


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2013)

Great Bacon! Is that your regular recipe?...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice Job Todd!!!!

Great price too!!!

Great looking Bacon!!!

Bear


----------

